# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات جهاز نوكيا Nokia N8

## mohamed73

**  * *   **    *                    مواصفات عامة* * الشبكة- الجيل الثاني* *  - الجيل الثالث* *                     نظام التشغيل- برنامج S60 على نظام تشغيل  Symbian^3                   *  * سرعة المعالج- معالج  ARM11  |  بسرعة 680 MHz*  *                    تاريخ الإصدار- ابريل 2010*   *                     الكاميرا* * كاميرا أساسية - 12 ميجا بكسل نقاء 4000 × 3000 بكسل*  *                   كاميرا أمامية- يوجد مع إمكانية إجراء مكالمة فيديو بجودة VGA*  *                    فيديو- جودة 720p| بسرعة 25 لقطة في الثانية*   *                     السماعة و النغمات*  * نوع النغمات-  MP3, WAV* *  - مع وجود هزاز وإمكانية تحميل النغنات* *                     التحدث عن بعد- مكبر صوت ستيريو مدمج للتكلم الحر* *  - فتحة لتركيب سماعات رأس بقطر 3.5 مم*   *                     الشاشة*  * نوع الشاشة- شاشة ملونة 16 مليون لون تعمل على اللمس*  *  - مجس للدوران الاتوماتيكي* *  - حماية للشاشة من الخدش                   حجم الشاشة* *  - 640 × 360 خلية*  *  - 3.5 بوصة*    *                     الحجم والوزن* *  أبعاد الجهاز- 113.5 * 12.9 * 59.1 مم                   *  * الوزن- 135 جرام*   *                     الذاكرة* * دليل الهاتف- تخزين عدد لا نهائي من الاسماء مع عرض صورة المتصل*  *                   سجل المكالمات تسجيل 30 يوم صادر و وارد و مكالمات فائتة                   *  * الذاكرة الخارجية- ذاكرة خارجية بسعة تصل حتى 32 GB من نوع microSD* *                     الذاكرة الداخلية- ذاكرة داخلية بسعة 16 GB*  *  - رام بسعة 256 MB*  *  - روم بسعة  512 MB*    *                     نقل البيانات* * شبكة لاسلكية WLAN - نعم , يدعم الانواع 802.11 b/g/n* *                    Bluetooth- إصدار 3.0 مع صوت ستيريو A2DP*  * IR - لا يوجد* *  USB- إصدار 2.0 نوع microUSB* * 3G  - HSDPA. 10.2 Mbps*  *                   EDGE  - درجة 33* *  GPRS- درجة 33*    *                     مواصفات أخرى* * GPS - نعم , يدعم A-GPS  و خرائط نوكيا*  *                    الرسائل- رسائل قصيرة , رسائل وسائط متعددة , رسائل بريد الكتروني , رسائل معلومات                  *  * متصفح انترنت- دعم نظام تصفح كامل عبر الإنترنت (HTML)                  *  * الألعاب والبرامج - يدعم ألعاب من نوع جافا و SIS و SISX* *  ألوان الجهاز المتوفرة- رمادي داكن ، فضي ، أخضر , الأزرق , البرتقالي                  *  * الراديو- FM  استريو مع  RDS                  *  *  - الاتصال بواسطة الصوت* *   - مشغل موسيقى MP3/WMA/WAV/eAAC+* *  - مشغل فيديو DivX/XviD/MP4/H.264/H.263/WMV* *  - قاموس T9* *  - أوامر صوتية* *  - تقويم* *  - مخرج تلفزيون*  *  - محرر ملفات PDF و الاوفس*  *  - برنامج تعديل الصور و الفيديو*   *                     البطارية* * نوع البطارية- Li-Ion 1200 mAh من صنف  (BL-4D)                  *  * مدة البقاء في وضع الانتظار- حتى 390 ساعة عندما يعمل على الجيل الثاني* *  - حتى 400 ساعة عندما يعمل على الجيل الثالث                   *  * مدة التكلم- حتى 12:30 ساعة عندما يعمل على الجيل الثاني* *  - حتى 5:30 ساعة  عندما يعمل على الجيل الثالث*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## naoufalyou

أنت عجيب

----------

